# demo baler



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Was there really ever a demo baler made by ih? I remember seeing this baler forsale couple months ago more like 5 lol. http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...play_db_button=on&db_id=64917&query=retrieval
Ryan


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I assume you mean a baler for demonstration. I could not tell you. I had looked into buying a small baler for use behind a L&G sized tractor. I did find some but are they ever proud of those prices. I had a NH square baler one time that I used for occassional hay baleing, but its purchase was mainly intended to bale up pine straw. Pine straw bales around here are ungodly in price, usually fetching 8 or more bucks a bale, and I have tons of the stuff I have to clean up every year. I just could not afford the price of the rake and baler I needed, so now I just post a sign advertising free pine straw, and let folks rake up what they want, and then whatever is left put the vac cart on it to clean it all up. The free rake deal for fokls so far has been a time saver, and over the years I get quite a bit of the pine straw hauled off this way. Around here folks use it on sweet potatoe plants and for mulch and decorative flower beds etc, so its a pretty hot item.


----------

